# Free laptop...notebooks4free...Is this for real???



## Nightingale (Jan 24, 2005)

my brother swears this site is for real.  Claims he read about it in some computer magazine. I'm not sure whether to believe him, but I signed up for the AOL free music thing to give him a referral and figured I'd at least get some free tunes out of the deal.  Does anyone know anybody who got a free laptop/ipod/whatever?  Has anyone heard anything about this site, good or bad?

http://www.notebooks4free.com/default.aspx?r=187205


----------



## Bester (Jan 24, 2005)

Yup.
Sign up, watch the spam to your inbox grow, and you'll get a freebie, once you sign up or buy all the 'requirements'.


----------



## bignick (Jan 24, 2005)

It's basically a huge pyramid scheme...they're legit...as far as I've heard...but there are probably a lot of knock off sites that are far from above the table...

I'd never try it and I would recommend others to be careful...


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 24, 2005)

I seen this morning (very early) a paid advertisment for free Dish TV. Also they would pay you $75 dollars for everyone that you signed up for Free Dish TV. Bascially you hand out certificates (coupons) for it and they pay you. This looks like a scam also.


----------

